# Wyndham sales presentation promise "card"



## TUGBrian (Aug 2, 2016)

saw this on a recent facebook page, the poster said his presentation was exactly as advertised and very polite.  kudos to wyndham for trying to clean up their act!

that said, there were at least 2 more people claiming to have gotten the same cards at other resorts, and still got the usual.  *sigh


----------



## buckor (Aug 2, 2016)

I have to say that our experience in Panama City was very good. The sales rep did her job and sold us on the Wyndham concept. We are thankful, though, we found Tug in time to rescind and buy resale and save a ton of money!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 2, 2016)

At least I do not have to sign a promise card ... I can float in the pool, drink at the Tiki Bar, mingle with my fellow owners ... and brag that I paid pennies on their list prices (after every discount possible) over what any salesman could offer anyone for the exact same points.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 2, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> saw this on a recent facebook page, the poster said his presentation was exactly as advertised and very polite.  kudos to wyndham for trying to clean up their act!
> 
> that said, there were at least 2 more people claiming to have gotten the same cards at other resorts, and still got the usual.  *sigh



Just more baloney:

"If we haven't kept our word, *please contact Tammie W.*" 

- No explanation of who Tammy W. is
- No last name
- No phone number
- No email address


----------



## chapjim (Aug 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Just more baloney:
> 
> "If we haven't kept our word, *please contact Tammie W.*"
> 
> ...



Exactly!  My guess is Tammie W. is one of the ubiquitous parking pass ladies, rather low in the hierarchy.  Like she's going to be able to do anything when the sales manager gets honked off and insults the guest because the guest won't buy anything.


----------



## urple2 (Aug 2, 2016)

Probably the same authors that wrote the Ovation theme...lol


----------



## weems637 (Aug 3, 2016)

Tammie must be the sister of "Jake, from State Farm".


----------



## buckor (Aug 3, 2016)

weems637 said:


> Tammie must be the sister of "Jake, from State Farm".


    Now that is funny!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Kozman (Aug 4, 2016)

This reminds me of the guaranteed maximum half hour card they offered years ago in Nashville. Haven't been to an 'update' in years so have no idea what their line is now.  I'm just happy they quit trying to come to the room. I once had someone show up at my room before I had my suitcase in the room.


----------



## donnaval (Aug 5, 2016)

I recently booked a couple of nights at Governors Green since I had a night to kill between reservations in Virginia Beach.  I figured I'd do a little sight-seeing in Williamsburg.  Well it was SO hot, I didn't even want to leave the room let alone go tramping through Williamsburg, and so I agreed to attend what they promised would be a one-hour group presentation with a nice lunch.

For lunch they had a small buffet of roast chicken, potatoes and green beans with some beverages.  They had a low-key introduction and showed a video presentation.  They played a little trivia game where they passed out raffle tickets if you guessed correctly.  Afterwards, sales reps took off the various couples sitting at the tables.  The sales manager had sort of singled me out at the beginning and "handled" me.  (My paperwork had been marked with some weird looking pink and green marks, while others did not have these marks, so I guess I had been "flagged.")

He had my account info all printed out and knew I owned all resale, and had taken advantage of Ovation to dump some small valueless ownerships.   He was mainly interested to know how the Ovation program had worked for me.  He wasn't familiar with it at all.  He said you're not interested in buying into Margaritaville (which had been the focus of the presentation) and I said no, and he said do you want to see a salesman about anything else and I said he would just be wasting time.  He asked me to fill out a brief survey and took me to a desk to receive my gifts.  No pressure.  I'm thinking that in the future my record will be flagged so they don't waste time or gifts on me.


----------



## comicbookman (Aug 5, 2016)

Recently my 24 year old daughter (who is an owner on our account through 49k resale deed) and a friend stayed at old town Alexandria for a night while attending a concert in DC. They agreed to attend a 90 minute presentation (against my advice) in exchange for a $75 amex gift card and breakfast. The breakfast was bagels and coffee and the salesman kept trying to get her to agree to a purchase to take us to presidential reserve (we are platinum VIP due to my past mistakes) He kept saying" don't you want to do this for your dad?" At 90 minutes she had to call time up and still argue to get out. She did at least collect the $75 gift card. She does not make enough money for them to give her a loan, so I am not sure if they were were trying to get her to agree to a transaction in my name. Kind of scary. Luckily, she has sat through them before and seen me handle them (I am much better at it these days) and knew they were full of it.


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Aug 5, 2016)

We attended the presentation at old town Alexandria, and it was very interesting, and maybe 1 hour, which also included us munching down on a decent breakfast.  It was the first wyndham sales pitch we'd attended, and the 2nd time for any time share sales pitch.  The sales guy was almost embarrassed to give me the sales offer as he knew we did resale--just handed it over, thanked us, and we were off on our way with our gift card.  VERY pleasant.

2 days later we check into national harbor.  We just knew we'd get out of their sales pitch, as we'd JUST received one at the other place.  NOPE... different set of sales men.  And they sucked.  The one guy just wouldn't take no for an answer, kept asking, but do you know about this program?  What about that program?  I don't think he knew what those programs were himself.  I finally just stood up after about 2 hours, my husband stood up with me, and I said no, and walked off to the gifting station.  We didn't get one of those cards, but I don't think it would have made a difference.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 6, 2016)

comicbookman said:


> Recently my 24 year old daughter (who is an owner on our account through 49k resale deed) and a friend stayed at old town Alexandria for a night while attending a concert in DC. They agreed to attend a 90 minute presentation (against my advice) in exchange for a $75 amex gift card and breakfast. The breakfast was bagels and coffee and the salesman kept trying to get her to agree to a purchase to take us to presidential reserve (we are platinum VIP due to my past mistakes) He kept saying" don't you want to do this for your dad?" At 90 minutes she had to call time up and still argue to get out. She did at least collect the $75 gift card. She does not make enough money for them to give her a loan, so I am not sure if they were were trying to get her to agree to a transaction in my name. Kind of scary. Luckily, she has sat through them before and seen me handle them (I am much better at it these days) and knew they were full of it.





Old Towne Alexandria has a pretty nasty "closer" who gets so argumentative he actually begins contradicting himself. Not sure how he rose the ranks to get into that position because a good salesman he is not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry M (Aug 6, 2016)

*Different closer?*



uscav8r said:


> Old Towne Alexandria has a pretty nasty "closer" who gets so argumentative he actually begins contradicting himself. Not sure how he rose the ranks to get into that position because a good salesman he is not!



Hmm. We did Old Towne Alexandria (they actually put us up in the hotel, not the timeshare units) for a one-on-one "owner update" about four years ago. They hadn't realized I had given my unit back to the HOA a few years earlier.

The guy was quite genial and friendly, especially after he found out I was no longer a Wyndham owner. Didn't try to sell anything. I asked whether he was selling Alexandria units--he was actually selling units in a Maryland property. I had my TUG and eBay listings for Alexandria units but never even showed them.

He would have been willing to end the conversation after ten minutes but friendly genialities stretched it to about twenty-five. Then he gave me a $100 Amex gift card and two $100 Restaurant gift cards (which later turned out to be worthless).

Must have been a different guy.


----------



## uscav8r (Aug 7, 2016)

Larry M said:


> Hmm. We did Old Towne Alexandria (they actually put us up in the hotel, not the timeshare units) for a one-on-one "owner update" about four years ago. They hadn't realized I had given my unit back to the HOA a few years earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my front line guy was fine. Mr. Nasty came in when I kept saying I wasn't willing to entertain any offers for a new purchase, before they started pitching them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legalfee (Aug 8, 2016)

We did the Margaritaville presentation May 2015 in St Thomas. The sales lady was very nice and when we told her what we paid for our timeshares on Ebay she said they couldn't compete with that. So we had lunch and got a $100 gift card.


----------

